# SMS users, how are your red plants?



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Question for SMS users. Are you successful in making your red plants pop? I've been trying for the a few weeks now to get my supposed to be red plants to "liven up" but so far no luck. Some members of our local club have no problem getting them to look really vibrant and red but... they don't use SMS 

So, is the substrate the culprit. Share some pics if you have some to show off


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I use SMS, have Limnophila aromatica, and it is as red as it gets. I also have a few stems of a polygonum, probably kawagonium, and it is very red. I have never had problems with SMS as far as plant color goes. If you have red plants you need lights with a lot of red in the spectrum they put out in order to see the reds.


----------

